

This is What 100 Feet of Snow Looks Like  - sharescribe
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs065.snc6/167533_497423404715_506304715_6358582_5559914_n.jpg

======
unwind
Whoa. That's impressive. I'd like to see the snow blower they used to cut
those (incredibly neat-looking) tunnels through the snow. It doesn't look like
a plow was used, to me.

I doubt, however, that the depth is really 100 feet (30.5 meters). A regular
car is what, 5 feet? Then it looks like maybe four or five cars tops, which
would mean about 20-25 feet (around 6-7 meters).

~~~
pasbesoin
Might be 100 feet of snow _fall_ , that has compressed under its own weight.

